# Edge guide and circle cutting



## Rinker (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a DW611Pk DeWalt and would like to know anyone who has a solid edge guide for it. The one deWalt wants to sell isa very flimsy looking article. I have looked at the Porter Cable 42690 and it appears to be what I am looking for however trying to get a hold of PC or DW and get an answer takes a better man than myself. The Porter Cable fits the 600, 700and 800 series plus the 9690LR. It comes with three lengths of rods to attach to the router. Can anyone tell me if this will fit the DW611PK.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

rt_knir said:


> I have a DW611Pk DeWalt and would like to know anyone who has a solid edge guide for it. The one deWalt wants to sell isa very flimsy looking article. I have looked at the Porter Cable 42690 and it appears to be what I am looking for however trying to get a hold of PC or DW and get an answer takes a better man than myself. The Porter Cable fits the 600, 700and 800 series plus the 9690LR. It comes with three lengths of rods to attach to the router. Can anyone tell me if this will fit the DW611PK.


Have you looked into this edge guide? Looks sturdy and has good reviews.

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW6913 Router Edge Guide with Fine Adjustment and Vacuum Adaptor: Home Improvement


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Yes it will fit. you can drill out the end plate and tap some more holes in it and it will fit many routers, I have both the PC and the DeWalt, the DeWalt looks a little flimsy in the picture but it's NOT the real plus it comes with dust pickup tube and it can be use for a cir.jig very easy and yes it will fit many routers..it comes with two types of rods to fit the bigger routers as well.. 

So to say more bang for your buck with the DeWalt edge guide.


==



rt_knir said:


> I have a DW611Pk DeWalt and would like to know anyone who has a solid edge guide for it. The one deWalt wants to sell isa very flimsy looking article. I have looked at the Porter Cable 42690 and it appears to be what I am looking for however trying to get a hold of PC or DW and get an answer takes a better man than myself. The Porter Cable fits the 600, 700and 800 series plus the 9690LR. It comes with three lengths of rods to attach to the router. Can anyone tell me if this will fit the DW611PK.


----------



## Rinker (Mar 25, 2012)

*Many thanks*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Yes it will fit. you can drill out the end plate and tap some more holes in it and it will fit many routers, I have both the PC and the DeWalt, the DeWalt looks a little flimsy in the picture but it's NOT the real plus it comes with dust pickup tube and it can be use for a cir.jig very easy and yes it will fit many routers..it comes with two types of rods to fit the bigger routers as well..
> 
> ...


The issue was the DW looked flimsy but based on your advice I will take a second look attheshops here locally if I can find it. if not for the price Amazon may get the business.


----------

